# 2 fish Ohio sauger in 2 hours tonight



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Caught 2 fish ohio sauger in 2 hours. The first was 16 and 1/8 inch. An the second was 18" on the nose basically, and weighed 2lbs 2 ounces. They were thick! Prob the biggest two I've ever caught. Threw em both back. Guy that left a little after I got there had a fish Ohio on the stringer he tossed back also.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

And that loogie next to the fish in the 3rd pic weighed 3 ounces lol sorry!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

someone always has to screw up a great report, laughing or not/ great job


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

willyb021 said:


> Caught 2 fish ohio sauger in 2 hours. The first was 16 and 1/8 inch. An the second was 18" on the nose basically, and weighed 2lbs 2 ounces. They were thick! Prob the biggest two I've ever caught. Threw em both back. Guy that left a little after I got there had a fish Ohio on the stringer he tossed back also.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Thanks Willy,,, For posting the pics/story!
I see your from Wintersville,,, Were you fish'n the Ohio or a feeder creek?
Were they dripping eggs or milking????

The reason why I'm asking,,, We, Bob & I , Hit every square INCH of two feeder creeks & their mouths yersterday,,, ALL DAY! (NC upper pool)
We ended up with 2-19" eyes, 1-15" sauger, 3 crappies, 2 white bass, 1 smallie & 3 HUGE drum,,, along with 100# of moss/weeds!!!

It wasn't a BAD day but we figured we'da had a limit of SOMETHING!
I just couldn't believe that the eyes & Sauger weren't stacked up and slammin'! I was even throwing RBoyers secrete weapon, & never had a HIT! Couldn't find a crappie in the shallows/ stumps/ trees?
The crappies came out of a 20' hole, along with the drum. I caught mine with a gold/black jigging sonar. the 12" Smallie was in 2'ow& rocks,,,with minnow.

We saw 2 guys on shore cranking in something with every CAST! Mostly drum & whites,,, a short smallie or two. They were tight-linin' worms and then cut-up skippies.

I don't know,,,Maybe we need more rain/WATER???


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

OH YA Willy,,, DID YOURS HIT RUBBER?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice fish!

I'm kinda confused by this....



> Guy that left a little after I got there had a fish Ohio on the stringer he tossed back also.


So he put it on a stringer, but released it?? I don't get it


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

fishinnick said:


> Nice fish!
> 
> I'm kinda confused by this....
> 
> ...


It was the only fish he had. So I'm assuming he figured going home and filleting just one fish wasn't worth it.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Doboy said:


> OH YA Willy,,, DID YOURS HIT RUBBER?


These 2 were off of pike island pier . Both were caught on rubber . I smacked the 16" incher in like 10 minutes of being there and couldn't help but think it was gonna be a Good night. Didn't catch the 18" incher till almost 2 hours later. They were the only two sauger/walleye I caught. It was weird I usually catch little dink sauger and lots of em.but last night all 3 sauger I seen caught were all fish ohios. But they were few and far between. Wonder what had the few big boys bitin and the usual numerous little guys not bitin at all.

I think we need more water


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Ya Willy,,,
Same deal with us.
The first eye came on the 3rd cast,,, 5 hrs LATER we got the second eye & nice sauger, if it wasn't for the THOUGHT of doing better, we'da pack-it-in much earlier. 

BTW, The sauger still had small eggs. The eyes were empty, & they didn't look like males,,,


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah same here ! Woulda packed my bags and left after an hour but that first nice one kept me around for 2 hours then got the other one that kept me around for anothe hour lol


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

